# Lifeboat conversion anybody?



## Donald McGhee

I have been fascinated by a web site I discovered earlier this week. It shows what the Bangladesh shipbreakers are able to do with ex lifeboats, how they appear before and after refurbishing and the relatively cheap prices they are offered for.
Only problem is the costs required to get them here!
lovely looking conversions and, as a lifeboat owner myself I would be a starter to but one, were it not for the extra shipping involved.

You can also buy a container ship if you feel the need! Or a tug, or a tanker, or a patrol boat, the choices are endless.

The site is as follows. http://commercial.apolloduck.com/feature.phtml?id=80380

Very interesting and what a beautiful demonstration of craftsmanship. I want one!!


----------



## ben27

good day donald mcghee,sm.today.07:32.re:lifeboat conversion anybody.they certainly look great .but as you say getting one at a good price may be offset by the price of getting it delivered,thanks for posting. regards ben27


----------



## chadburn

It seems hard to imagine these days that after WW 2 which resulted in a housing shortage due to Enemy action families lived aboard converted Ships Lifeboats. They had a cabin structure built on to them with the chimney poking through for the driftwood burning stove. On the way up to the Able Yard there are the remains of a Lifeboat 'Village' up Greatham Creak. The posts of what were the walkways to the Lifeboats still remain on the North Bank now inhabited by the Seal population.


----------



## Pete D Pirate

Most interesting.
Any idea of what the C.I.F. would likely be (2 to a container) to Europe or Oz?

I know I could contact the brokers, Apolloduck but I wondered whether the Brains Trust here might be able to come up with a ballpark figure. 

Cheers,
Pete.


----------



## doyll

My first times at sea in the late 60s were aboard a WW2 lifeboat converted into a jig boat for albacore in northern California.


----------



## trotterdotpom

The Australian Government bought a stack of ship's lifeboats to send Illegal Immigrants back to Indonesia in because many of there own boats were unseaworthy or rendered so by the occupants.

John T


----------



## hawkey01

Interesting site. We could start an SN shipping Co from them. Cargo or passenger whats your choice. 

Hawkey01


----------



## Pete D Pirate

I had a reply today from the Bangladeshi lifeboat refurbishers who'd placed their ad on Apollo Duck's site.

The price, landed Sydney Australia, C.I.F. - USD 9500 per boat loaded into open-top container including pest-control certificate.

For the sake of the exercise, I used the first-pictured boat in their ad as the basis for them to quote on. Some of the other configurations pictured look attractive indeed. Assuming materials and workmanship are OK, that's a bit of a bargain for capable 25' boats.

I might look further into it.

Cheers,
Pete.


----------



## trotterdotpom

Looks like abargain, Pete. I think "Slugger" Abbot prefers the covered in type - despite the secrecy regarding boat people these days, I saw a very brief news clip which showed one. Presumably they tow them to somewhere in lifeboat range of Indonesia.

John T


----------



## Boatman25

5 and a half thousand pounds - they are old lifeboats which you dont know the age off, they look very nice but I think expensive,they also have their transportation costs back to the UK


----------



## Pete D Pirate

trotterdotpom said:


> Looks like abargain, Pete. I think "Slugger" Abbot prefers the covered in type - despite the secrecy regarding boat people these days, I saw a very brief news clip which showed one. Presumably they tow them to somewhere in lifeboat range of Indonesia.
> 
> John T


John,
I didn't hear about that. Interesting.

Sounds though, like a bit of a hare-brained scheme to me.
What's to stop them sabotaging the lifeboats on the way?


Boatman25,
I do agree with you on the possible condition of the boats before 'refurbishment'.
Bog and paint can hide a multitude of evils.
A trip to Chittagong would be essential, I would think.

The price quoted is CIF. Similar 'refurbishments' from India are priced at USD10,500 FOB.

Cheers,
Pete.


----------



## trotterdotpom

Pete: "I didn't hear about that. Interesting.

Sounds though, like a bit of a hare-brained scheme to me.
What's to stop them sabotaging the lifeboats on the way?"

It is hair brained, just like the whole assylum seeker issue, but thei Govt way of tackling it is keeping it hush hush. Maybe there are a few hairy ar*ed matelots stopping from repeat sabotage. 

John T


----------



## Cwatcher

_"A trip to Chittagong would be essential, I would think."_
Been once, never again!


----------



## bluemoon

Cwatcher said:


> _"A trip to Chittagong would be essential, I would think."_
> Been once, never again!


Totally agree, the country has been called, perhaps rather unfairly, the Sewer of Asia.


----------



## Pete D Pirate

Thanks, guys. Noted.


----------



## RHP

That answers a few questions, I'm 99% sure I saw one in a marina here in Singapore a few weeks back and it looked very nice indeed. I have emailed them for more info. Of course they're good value, a new GP14 sailing dinghy costs GBP8,900 for heavens sake. At this price, you pays your money and accepts it's not a Rolls Royce! The only comment I'd make concerning the one I saw, it looked very well done, lots and lots of wood and quite similar to the Italian and Greek modern fishing boat replicas - Sciallino and the like (probably a lot more wood in fact) but they do not have the same flowing hull lines so will plod around rather than at 20 knots. Again its a compromise, they look great based the one I saw but they're certainly not going to be performance boats. I have the pleasure of going to Bangladesh 4 times a year so might well go and take a butchers. In fact I'm there next month so will be able to go check up on how yours is coming along Pete.... ;-)


----------



## Pete D Pirate

RHP,
Yes, I agree about the value side of it. A new fibreglass 20ft launch, with a 30hp Yanmar, done to similar specs, here in Sydney, won't leave one much change out of 30 grand (AU$).

The intended use for such a craft is purely recreational - a few friends out for cruising and picnicking around Sydney Harbour on nice sunny weekends.
Usage would be limited to harbours and rivers with the occasional coastal transits to nearby destinations.

While a 30hp donk isn't going to provide sparkling performance, it should be adequate for the requirement.
Also, Yanmar have a reputation for reliability - important to me because I don't like embarrassment when on the water.

The planned trip to the Subcontinent won't be happening 'til much later this year - SWMBO permitting. I don't part with 10 grand unless I've thoroughly examined what I'm buying.
If you're in Chittagong next month, a look at their yard could be enlightening. (Contact details are on the link provided by the OP)

Have a good trip!

Cheers,
Pete.


----------



## John Dryden

Seems like a good deal to me,even if you have to spend a bit more to get it how you want it..even better to go out there and pick the best one.
Last time I was in Chittagong the currency was bars of soap!


----------



## Pete D Pirate

John Dryden said:


> Seems like a good deal to me,even if you have to spend a bit more to get it how you want it..even better to go out there and pick the best one.
> Last time I was in Chittagong the currency was bars of soap!


John,
That's what I was thinking.

Cheers,
Pete.


----------



## John Dryden

Plus you could get a few extras maybe,lifejackets,ropes,anchor etc.


----------



## Donald McGhee

Interesting to see the reaction to this thread. Perhaps any SN member visits to the yard could be reported back, as the possibility of actually getting hold of one may not be beyond us/me!
Certainly they look very robust and if the standard is as good as it looks then the prices are a real bargain, even with cartage etc.
Well worth further feedback from those in a position to actually eyeball them.


----------



## Tony Collins

Spot the "unusual" dimensions in the specifications.
No. of engines: 1
Engine model: YANMAR,SABB,LIESTER,VOLVO PENTA.
Engine power: 30-33
Fuel type: Diesel
Drive type: Shaft drive
Length at waterline: 73m
Beam: 25m
Maximum draft: 19m
Hull material: Glass Fibre
Fuel capacity: 50 Litres
Engine(s)

At a first glance I thought they might make a nice riverboat. but now I am not so sure........


----------



## RHP

I'll try and get over to the marina and photograph the one I saw however I think the lifeboat lines might be a visual let down, those hulls and less than graceful and not pleasure orientated / aesthetic are they?


----------



## Pete D Pirate

RHP, I agree that the lines of lifeboats are not the most stylish but they were designed to do a particular job - and do it well.

Their looks can be improved, though, by careful choice of paint scheme, fittings and appointments.
For something that was designed to carry fifty-odd persons, I figure that we can come up with something that will give just ten friends a comfortable and pleasant day out.
A browse through the options shown on the link provided in the original post is what inspired me to look a little further into the possibilities.

If I want style and glamour, I'll charter the Steam Yacht "ENA".

Look forward to seeing your pix of the one in Singapore.

Cheers,
Pete.


----------

